# MPH and Fuel Gauge Help!!



## JsimpTampaFl3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Both of my MPH and Fuel gauge are not working. Whenever i turn the key on the boat the fuel gauge goes all the way to full and stays there. The MPH gauge doesnt even work. Any Help


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like faulty wiring.
I'd be tracing the circuits looking for corrosion, broken or disconnected wires.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

The fuel sender may be shorted out somewhere in the circuit. If you have power at the sender and no short anywhere it is likely the sender that must be replaced. Unless you have experience along these lines it might be good to take it to a marine mechanic.

Frank_S


----------

